# Rob Moyer Portland Oregon- RIP OFF UR QUATTRO



## moby242 (Nov 1, 2015)

Hello Audi fans,
I wanted to help others that may be looking for a UR QUATTRO. Rob Moyer of Portland Oregon had listed several Ur Quattros on Ebay in that last year or so and as I was in the market for one I followed them closely, with that said I had viewed his feedback and decided to administer a bid. 1st I must say that I feel I was shell bid on the item as my bid just so happened to reach his "reserve" on my very 1st bid. This was suspicious as I had followed a prior ur quattro from Rob Moyer on ebay that had a bid of over 25k but when it didn't sell he had offered it to me for 22k. So you must think, if someone had legitimately bid 25k or the prior bids before that were legitimately bids then there would not have been a 3k gap in the offers. Anyways that's not what I'm here to say, he represented this car as having a good repaint, running fine with no issues. Folks pay attention, this car is a hunk of junk. it hardly runs, has had serious body work, in fact i've had it inspected by several 3rd parties and it has had serious hail damage to the whole car. brakes don't work etc.I'm not going to bore you with all the crap but let me tell you, he's in a heap of trouble. I have estimates in the 20k plus range to get the car fixed properly. Here's the kicker, unlike most people, I have deep pockets, for those that may have been ripped off by Rob Moyer, I will seek the repairs including all attorney fees that are associated with the pursuit of this matter. I have authorized my attorney to file suit in Portland Oregon against Rob Moyer and his wife, We will be seeking all damages and incurred costs. with that said I have also given him other lines of responsibility including but not limited to DMV, Wire fraud, IRS, dealers association of Oregon, state and federal authorities, EBAY, decibel business practice, fraud and any others we see fit.
This situation will NOT sit idle. It will cost 10k to file this suit, it will cost 10k to defend it. I will be posting updates as they are available.
We are seeking anyone else that has had a rather bad dealing with Rob Moyer of Portland Oregon and or his wife.
You may contact me at [email protected]
Thanks for your time,
Mark


----------



## Sepp (Dec 10, 2002)

Which car did you buy from him?
The "car advertised as a Treser", or the '83 from Canada that was very rusty...and not really safe to drive?


----------



## moby242 (Nov 1, 2015)

*Rob Moyer Portland Oregon*

The Treser

Oh he's in trouble........ LOTS OF IT


----------



## audi90turbo (Jan 25, 2016)

Hello. I'm new here. I'm from Holland. I also have a urquattro. If I can help you with parts you can send me a message. How did your story end if I may ask???


----------

